# Euroleague 2014/15



## Kurt91 (10 Luglio 2014)

Di seguito i gironi della Regular Season di Eurolega 2014/15. Girone di ferro per Milano, più morbido per Sassari.

*GIRONE A*

1. Real Madrid
2. Anadolu Efes Istanbul
3. Zalgiris Kaunas
4. Nizhny Zovgorod
5. BANCO DI SARDEGNA SASSARI
6. Vincitore QR

*GIRONE B*

1. Cska Mosca
2. Maccabi Tel Aviv
3. Unicaja Malaga
4. Alba Berlino
5. Cedevita Zagabria
6. Limoges

*GIRONE C*

1. Barcellona
2. Panathinaikos Atene
3. Fenerbahce Ulker Istanbul
4. EA7 EMPORIO ARMANI MILANO
5. Bayern Monaco
6. PGE Turow Zgorzelec

*GIRONE D*

1. Olympiacos Pireo
2. Valencia
3. Laboral Kutxa Vitoria
4. Galatasaray Istanbul
5. Stella Rossa Belgrado
6. Neptunas Klaipeda


----------



## Kurt91 (10 Luglio 2014)




----------



## Frikez (10 Luglio 2014)

Sarà una passeggiata per Milano


----------



## mandraghe (10 Luglio 2014)

Oggi solo brutte notizie....


----------



## smallball (10 Luglio 2014)

girone molto difficile per Milano


----------



## tamba84 (9 Dicembre 2014)

milano battendo il bayern è automaticamente passata o deve attendere?

magari quest'anno potrebbe essere l'anno blancos dopo la beffa dell'anno scorso.


----------



## ralf (15 Maggio 2015)

Un pazzesco Spanoulis porta l'Olympiacos in finale di Eurolega


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Maggio 2015)

Il Real Madrid ha vinto l'Eurolega 2014/2015 battendo in finale per 78-59 l'Olympiacos


----------



## ralf (17 Maggio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Il Real Madrid ha vinto l'Eurolega 2014/2015 battendo in finale per 78-59 l'Olympiacos



Cska arriva terzo,dopo aver speso 40 milioni tra allenatore e giocatori


----------

